# Lautsprecher an den Monitor anschließen für die PS4



## xehnon (3. August 2015)

*Lautsprecher an den Monitor anschließen für die PS4*

Hi,

habe derzeit meine PS4 über HDMI an meinen PC-Monitor (ASUS VS248 24")  angeschlossen, nun möchte ich mir aber extrene Lautsprecher für den Sound der PS4 kaufen und diese an den Monitor anschließen, da dieser ja dafür einen 3.5 mm Anschluss hat. Meine Frage nun bevor ich mir die Lautsprecher kaufe ist, funktioniert das ganze dann auch so? Sprich das der Sound der PS4 die ja über HDMI an meinen Monitor angeschlossen ist aus den Boxen kommt die an meinen Monitor angeschlossen sind? Ja ich weiß ziemlich kompliziert aber leider hat die PS4 ja nur am Controller einen 3,5mm Anschluss und das wäre ziemlich...naja! Somit könnte ich das Headset am PC lassen und an der PS4 spiel ich sowieso nicht so gerne mit Headset.

Danke!


----------



## BloodyAngel (3. August 2015)

*AW: Lautsprecher an den Monitor anschließen für die PS4*

Grundsätzlich sollte das problemlos funktionieren...

Dies kannst du ja auch einfach testen indem du einfach mal nen an den 3,5 mm Klinkenanschluss des Monis z.B. das Headset deines Handys oder ähnliches anschließt um dich zu vergewissern ^^


----------



## xehnon (3. August 2015)

*AW: Lautsprecher an den Monitor anschließen für die PS4*

Hast recht kam ich garnicht drauf ^^ Habs mal ausprobiert und siehe da es funktioniert! Super dann kann ich die Lautsprecher ja bestellen!


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

*AW: Lautsprecher an den Monitor anschließen für die PS4*

Was für welche wolltest du denn bestellen? Je nach Preis könntest du nämlich auch welche mit optischem Eingang nehmen - ich denke mal, die PS4 hat nen optischen Ausgang, oder?


----------



## xehnon (3. August 2015)

*AW: Lautsprecher an den Monitor anschließen für die PS4*

Hab jetzt ganz normale von Logitech genommen (25€), ja die PS4 hat ein optischen Ausgang wollte jetzt aber wie gesagt keine Unmengen an Geld ausgeben, mir reichen die ganz normalen Lautsprecher!


----------

